# usb over ip



## z2z (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi!
Is there any usb over ip solutions for FreeBSD?
I need to make usb devices inserted in my thin client to appear on the server side. Server is Ubuntu and thin client is FreeBSD 7.2.


----------



## teckk (Jan 31, 2010)

Unless I don't understand your question,

Mount the USB device on the freebsd machine and the server will see it. df -h should show it.


----------



## z2z (Feb 14, 2010)

Actually, i've searched the thing like http://usbip.sourceforge.net/, but it seems like no such solution for freebsd and usbip's developers do not have plans to make anything.


----------

